# show your support for Ross and Leanne



## gemthegem (Jan 14, 2007)

show your support for ross and leanne. think we should cheer them up after the untrue nasty post. 
they have my full suppoet and my partner shipo


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

well they already know I fully support them.
perhaps miss hissy fit had had lined up homes for the other beardies like she said, I wonder how much she was selling them for ? Mmmmmm just Mmmmmmm

Leanne I know you get upset and take things to heart, but try not to, carry on doing what you are doing, you have had lots of support on here, I get the feeling you will continue to, as you seem honest, hard working people.

Big hugs from me :flrt:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

you guys know you have my support 110% :flrt:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Same here of course xx


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

all my support 110%


----------



## shipo.1066 (Dec 16, 2006)

as gem already said 110% support from us. don't let the b*****ds grind yu down as they say. big hugs and all out thoughts. paul and gem :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nursey (Feb 27, 2005)

110% From me aswell, only the upmost admiration:flrt:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

As we said earlier on msn, You have our full support aswell. Some people are just petty **can think of other words aswell but this is a family site** You have the vast majority of forum members behind you and even though we have never met (yet.. hopefully we will get a chance to meet sometime) you both seem like really great people and you'r always ready to give people help and advice if they need it.
Take care
**hugs**
OWen & Emily


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I must have missed something..........


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

dont know what to say you guys have overwhelmed me, i may cry, aw guys i cant thank you enough i wish i had the words to say how you all make me feel.​


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Unconditional support here. How can you not support a Rangers supporter that calls a rescue Larsson! :lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

you're doing a great job and if I was closer and had the space I would be interested in rescuing (as it is, a round trip there and back is about 600 miles there and back)


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, found it now, away to read.......


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

I have an idea tell me if it's lame,

show your support for Ross and Leanne by displaying your own RRUK stamp...


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

your a genius gem i want ten there so cute


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> I have an idea tell me if it's lame,
> 
> show your support for Ross and Leanne by displaying your own RRUK stamp...



will do when i figure out how to do it :idea:


----------



## shipo.1066 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gemificus said:


> I have an idea tell me if it's lame,
> 
> show your support for Ross and Leanne by displaying your own RRUK stamp...


gem how do we get them please please let us luddites into the secret : victory:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

my bloke figured it out: victory: he is good for something:lol2:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

oop's 

here's the link to the stamp

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r209/RRUK/rrukstamp.jpg


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

*Ioo%*

: victory:


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

you realise that new people will come on here and go whats the funny green square after everyones name am i supposed to have one​


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> I have an idea tell me if it's lame,
> 
> show your support for Ross and Leanne by displaying your own RRUK stamp...



excellent idea you have done a brilliant job on the new site :no1:


----------



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

You guys do a great job it's just a shame people always attack those who do a good job:-x .Keep up the good work guys: victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah likewise, i dont think ive spoken to them, but big hugs from here too


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Freddiesmum


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

you got my backing 200% :grin1: dont let these :liar:s stop your efforts.
:grouphug: group hug for RRUK


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

you know today has been so crazy, so emotionally up and down i think i have gone mad, i cant stop giggling right now. After a stressful day i am actually pmsl
half the forum members are on one msn converstation and there all crazy, i would love to see them all in a huge chat room, best laugh ive had in a while
love u all xxx​


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

if u wanna join add me [email protected] and ill add you to their group chat its so funny


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

guys you know you have my support! hell - i applied to be a sub-homer! i wouldnt have anything to do with you if i didnt think you werent putting 110% into it.


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

bloodxonxyourxhands
come join us on msn gemificus is building a chat room on our site so we can all hook up, we are having a great laugh
xxx


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

haha i just scanned all the way through the 'hoarder' thread looking for the addy and its on the post above mine


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think i missed all this


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumb: Got my support dudes! Take care

Rona


----------



## gemthegem (Jan 14, 2007)

hope this thread is making you feel better. you have the support from lots of people, keep your chin up guys


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

*hello people im back xxx*

just a wee note to say hiya strangers were back and this time were smiling lol, so nice all these messages left for us makes me all gooey inside, glad i decided to return i missed a lot of you people xxx


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

hunnyxbunny said:


> just a wee note to say hiya strangers were back and this time were smiling lol, so nice all these messages left for us makes me all gooey inside, glad i decided to return i missed a lot of you people xxx


:welcome1::smile: :smile: Glad you are back :smile: :smile:


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

decided to swallow my pride and ignore what happened before cos that was only 1% of people and theres still 99% great ones. Plus how else are we going to re-home all these animals without a little more publicity in our cause lol
nice to see you hear tho, i feel safe knowing im with friends​


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

ok i missed it all,cant find post at all but from what little i know about you both,re the breezey episode i thought you both done a bloody good job there,keep it up we need more ppl like you both: victory:


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad to see your back Hun! Without you I would never of had my darling Kevin. I'm forever in debt to you!!!
Tanya xxxxx


----------

